# Conversor A/D clasico, facild e conseguir



## fernandob (May 10, 2011)

hola lo pongo aca a esta consulta por que no es tecnica, es una simpleza:

nunca use conversores A/D y queria ver para una cosita.
necesito entrar con una V . variable y que salga una cosa proporcional binaria....pues supongo eso es un conversor A/D imagino con salida paralelo.

que es lo que hay clasico , bueno bonito y barato ??
con 8 bits me sobra, no necesito velocidad ni nada raro, tomara muestras de señal de unos pocos Khz .

que es lo clasico ??? 
que codigos, fabricantes , etc .

saludos y gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 10, 2011)

He visto por ahy que uno de los ADC más usados es el ADC0804 de National Semiconductors, en una ocasión lo utilicé con resultados satisfactorios, además de que no es tan caro y fácil de conseguir (en México). Aquí la  hoja de datos  saludos...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 11, 2011)

También podría ser el ADC0820.
Hoja de datos
Está algo de $36 acá


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2011)

gracias por responder.

mi idea era usarlo sin un micro, algo simple que haga como vumetro pero de salida binaria no decimal.
pero veo quie son CARITOS hasta el mas simple.
en realidad conviene hoy dia usar un micro que es mas barato y viene con conversor.

como siempre cosa de demanda.

un saludo y gracias.

(bobres de ustedes si vuelvo a agarrar los micros......les estare bombardeando a consultas todos lso dias .. hasta que me desoxide )


----------

